# hunting vest



## ROAM (Feb 17, 2012)

I have found myself looking online for a new strap vest for birdhunting.  (like I need more gear)

I was wondering whether anyone on here had any experience with either of these vests, or had recommendations for another brand.  
I already own a strap vest, but am interested in finding one that loads from the front and back

The beretta 'new canvas strap vest'
http://www.berettausa.com/products/beretta-new-canvas-strap-vest/

The filson 'tin cloth strap vest'  
http://www.filson.com/products/tin-...lsProduct=mens/vests-liners&fmetaProduct=1011


I really like the looks of the filson, but am a little scared of the price


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 17, 2012)

Look on ebay sometimes you can find used stuff at a good deal


----------



## GLS (Feb 17, 2012)

For two seasons I have used the mesh game bag Filson for dove, quail, woodcock and snipe.  Not as many pockets or $$ as the one you make inquiry, but is better all around as far as comfort goes in the warmer weather of early season doves and does just fine for quail, etc. when the temps drop.  Not front loading for game, however.
http://www.filson.com/products/mesh-game-bag.16019.html


----------



## Sam H (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the filson vest that is extremely similar to the one you are looking at...But it has been discontinued...Only it is made of shelter cloth(lighter weight than tin cloth)...I really like it , in fact it is my favorite vest...just HOT!..I'm considering putting in the washing machine to get rid of the "wax"...which would make it much cooler....
I also have the filson "game bag" strap vest...tin cloth...no front loading , but nice over a jacket...the "mesh version" was not out yet when I bought mine...I would rather have the mesh version , for the coolness...especially , after what we went through this season.
The next vest I buy(Oh brother) will have mesh in the back for ventilation!


----------



## BirdmanZ (Feb 17, 2012)

I have had few and really like the pella strap vest.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't beat filson quality but like Sam said, they're hot!

Here are couple nice alternatives.

Kevin's (personal favorite)






Orvis


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 17, 2012)

BirdmanZ said:


> I have had few and really like the pella strap vest.



Have a pella also, just hot as heck in warm weather.  Plenty of storage.


----------



## GLS (Feb 18, 2012)

Not as pretty as the ones in the catalog, but this is the mesh Filson.  It's loaded with 16 gauge shells and ready for the a.m. Gil


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 19, 2012)

GLS said:


> Not as pretty as the ones in the catalog, but this is the mesh Filson.  It's loaded with 16 gauge shells and ready for the a.m. Gil



I have this one too.  Its really nice for the warm days.


----------



## ROAM (Feb 20, 2012)

great info gang.  I had not even been thinking about how hot that tin cloth would be.  You have all helped me to at least determine that I probably don't want the versions I had originally asked about.  
I was hoping to get a front loading bag, but it seems that there are alot of you that really like the mesh version of the filson bag.  
Question: does it load easily from the rear?  the reason i ask is because I have been known to drop birds on the ground while 'attempting' to place them in the rear loading strap vest I already have.

The strap vest I currently use is a redhead 'Bass pro shops' strap vest.  
Can anyone make a comparison between the filson mesh and the redhead version that i currently use?   I am assuming the filson is better quality....

Sorry for all the questions. Its just hard to make decisons when all I can do is look at a computer screen when deciding on whether or not to purchase one.


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally for a strap vest a buddy of mine has the Browning Bird n Lite. That may be my next one (currently use a full vest by Columbia but it's hot!).


----------



## GLS (Feb 20, 2012)

Roam,
The Filson Mesh Game Back does require a limber arm for me to load it.  I just make sure my hand is actually inside of it before dropping the birds.  Not as easy as front loading but the overall comfort in all types of weather is more important to me. gil


----------



## ROAM (Feb 20, 2012)

GLS said:


> Roam,
> The Filson Mesh Game Back does require a limber arm for me to load it.  I just make sure my hand is actually inside of it before dropping the birds.  Not as easy as front loading but the overall comfort in all types of weather is more important to me. gil



I can understand that. One more question, how does the mesh hold up?  Im thinking that a walk through the briers would make quick work of that mesh backing.  Although it is not front loading, that mesh version may be the ticket for hot days.  I am a little skeptical about the durability of the mesh though.  Are the ventilated portions still tough and durable?


----------



## GLS (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not thin mesh ; it's stout mesh,  but nothing is as tough (or as hot) as tin cloth.   The game bag itself is tin cloth and the mesh on the back is a small trapezodial shape with the wide part about 12" wide starting above my kidneys, tapering to between the shoulder blades about 4" wide.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 21, 2012)

I have and love the Orvis vest (in Blaze) that Coveyrise90 posted...the best feature that i have yet to see on another vest is the spring loaded, one-hand operation pockets.  These are awesome.  Pockets are deep enough to accommodate a ton of shells plus a my tritronics hand-held unit.  Works great in the heat, and can work well over a heavy jacket when needed.  The mesh looks like it would get hung up a lot but it doesn't.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 21, 2012)

but its not front loading...at least the one I have had is not.


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a Pella Bird-n-lite but have several friends that use one made by a company called "Mother" and they swear by their vest.


----------



## ROAM (Feb 21, 2012)

too many choices! Im leaning towards the mesh filson, thanks everyone for the info.  Im sure I will change my mind many times before i finally settle and place an order.  those orvis bags look very nice also.  decisions....decisions....


----------



## Sam H (Feb 21, 2012)

ROAM said:


> too many choices! Im leaning towards the mesh filson, thanks everyone for the info.  Im sure I will change my mind many times before i finally settle and place an order.  those orvis bags look very nice also.  decisions....decisions....




As GLS pointed out....It does take a limber arm on the filson...Mine is not the mesh version(they had not come out with it yet)....I had mine on 2-12 and dropped a bird I thought was in the vest,my partner had it on Fri and dropped one...easy in the heat of battle to not think about it...you feel your back and the back of your vest , you think you're in the game bag...whoops....really need to be mindful or you will drop birds on the ground.

FWIW....The Orvis ultimate upland vest usually goes on sale for about$85 at end of summer,right before the new catalogue is released...Traditional vest w/front and side loading..BUT...Has mesh in the back for ventilation...I personally am waiting for it to go on sale...normally $159...ouch...I'm probably going to jump on that then...But..They sale FAST!...FYI


----------



## Coach K (Feb 22, 2012)

*Wing Works*



Sam H said:


> As GLS pointed out....It does take a limber arm on the filson...Mine is not the mesh version(they had not come out with it yet)....I had mine on 2-12 and dropped a bird I thought was in the vest,my partner had it on Fri and dropped one...easy in the heat of battle to not think about it...you feel your back and the back of your vest , you think you're in the game bag...whoops....really need to be mindful or you will drop birds on the ground.
> 
> FWIW....The Orvis ultimate upland vest usually goes on sale for about$85 at end of summer,right before the new catalogue is released...Traditional vest w/front and side loading..BUT...Has mesh in the back for ventilation...I personally am waiting for it to go on sale...normally $159...ouch...I'm probably going to jump on that then...But..They sale FAST!...FYI



I would check out these vests before you make a decision.  Here's the link: http://wingworks.biz/


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 22, 2012)

Vests are pricey these days, but they usually last forever and paying more for one you like and is very functional for you is far better than paying less for one you want to replace after the first season.


----------



## ROAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Coach K said:


> I would check out these vests before you make a decision.  Here's the link: http://wingworks.biz/



Dude! you are seriously not making this decision any easier!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 23, 2012)

Alot of good advice and depends on your type of hunting. I use and would recommend the Pella Strap vests. I have the original Bird n Lite strap vest before the patent was sold to Browning. Also have the new Pella Bird Pack. Like both of them and they breathe really well. They have held up well for my wild bird adventures. Look at some of the L.L. Bean offerings too. may be pricey but they stand behind their products no questions asked. Alot of guys like the Quilomene vests too. Good luck in your search. If you plan on hunting wild birds and hitting thick cover, do yourself a favor and get something that will hold up. Some of the vests I have seen recommended would probably only make a half season through my coverts.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 23, 2012)

I second LL Bean. They are like Orvis in terms of customer service. It simply can't be beat and that, to me at least, is well worth the extra expense!


----------



## ROAM (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree about LL Bean's customer service.  I often times wear a pair of uninsulated Bean boots when quail hunting and its nice to know that when the rubber bottoms burst, they will stick some new ones on there for me at little to no charge.  When I ordered them a couple years ago, I got the wrong size and the process of exchanging them for another pair could not have been simpler. (and with no postage charges too!)

This thread has helped me come to the realization that while I 'thought' I knew what bag I wanted, I had not really given it enough consideration.  Thanks everyone for your advice and opinions.  Im  still wanting a front and rear loading bag (that won't be too hot) maybe I will have to wait and see if anything new comes out.

Then again, that Orvis vest does look very nice.  I may try to take my chances   and make an attempt for one when they go on sale.  Thanks Sam!


----------



## Coach K (Feb 24, 2012)

ROAM said:


> Dude! you are seriously not making this decision any easier!



It's an awesome vest. *The water bottle holsters are what put it over the top.  **plus the thing is custom made to your measurements.  

This is my 2nd year working the vest out.  It'll last a lifetime.

Not front loading, but it's the one rear pocket that I have no problem getting birds in & on guided hunts I'll load 30+ birds in 3 hrs


----------



## Sling (Feb 24, 2012)

I love my Bean vest and looks just like the Beretta vest.  I think it was $43 on sale


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 24, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Personally for a strap vest a buddy of mine has the Browning Bird n Lite. That may be my next one (currently use a full vest by Columbia but it's hot!).



The Columbia Grouse II almost caused me to stroke out due to the heat...I don't like a vest that holds in heat anymore.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 24, 2012)

Beagle Stace said:


> Alot of good advice and depends on your type of hunting. I use and would recommend the Pella Strap vests. I have the original Bird n Lite strap vest before the patent was sold to Browning. Also have the new Pella Bird Pack. Like both of them and they breathe really well. They have held up well for my wild bird adventures. Look at some of the L.L. Bean offerings too. may be pricey but they stand behind their products no questions asked. Alot of guys like the Quilomene vests too. Good luck in your search. If you plan on hunting wild birds and hitting thick cover, do yourself a favor and get something that will hold up. Some of the vests I have seen recommended would probably only make a half season through my coverts.



Mr. Beagle Stace makes some great points about the durability of vests...its hard to get one that will breathe and let go of the heat, and stand up to cover.   I already weighed in on the Orvis-it survived multiple trips down to Mexico where the cover is worse than any you will find north of the Rio Grande, plus all the other hunts I have been on.  I thought that the mesh would hook in the brush, but it does surprisingly well.  Only every once in a while will an old cat claw cane break off and hitchhike for a while.


----------

